# عمرة ضاغط ترددى من النوع النصف مفتوح



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إحبابى الكرام مهندسين ومشرفين وأعضاء وزوار منتدى المهندسين العرب /
سلام الله عليكم جميعاً ورحمة الله وبركاته
بدايةً حدثت مشكلة فى إحدى ضواغط جهاز تكييف ماركة ليبرت وهى فصل الضاغط 
( Overload ) بصفة مستمرة تم فك الضاغط وبالفحص وجد كسر بعامود الكرنك فتم تجهيز عامود كرنك من ضاغط آخرمستعمل نفس النوع وتالف نتيجة إحتراق ملفاته فتم فك عامود الكرنك منه
وبدأنا عمل العمرة وتم تصوير العملية وأحببت أن أعرضها على حضراتكم حتى يستفيد منها الجميع وبدأنا بتفريغ زيت التبريد وفك الأجزاء والأطمئنان على سلامة جلبة النص وجميع الأجزاء عدا عامود الكرنك وبعد الإنتهاء تم تزويد الضاغط بزيت جديد وتشغيل الضاغط فترة للتليين وقياس أمبيره ثم تركيبه بالوحدة وأصبح يعمل بحالة جيدة وحتى لا أطيل عليكم فإليكم الصور وسوف أرفعها واحدة واحدة نظراً لسعتها الكبيرة وأتمنى بأن هذا الموضوع يفيدكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق وأحب أتشرف باستفساراتكم . أخوكم م/ سليمان سعد الدين السيد.


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 ديسمبر 2010)

صورة رقم 2 فك رؤوس الإسطوانات بالمرفقات


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 ديسمبر 2010)

صورة 3


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 ديسمبر 2010)

صورة 4


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 ديسمبر 2010)

5


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 ديسمبر 2010)

6&7


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 ديسمبر 2010)

8 & 9 & 10


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

11 & 12


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

13 & 14


----------



## حسن طه عبدالقادر (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

العفو ياباش مهندس / حسن طه عبد القادر وتمنياتى بالتوفيق .


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياباش مهندس / محمد أحمد الشريف وتمنياتى بالتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

15 & 16


----------



## The friend (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على العمل الرائع 
وفقك الله


----------



## hamadalx (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مواضيعك مميزة جدا يابشمهندس..بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (13 ديسمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## مستريورك (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس سليمان




http://forums.fatakat.com/thread251251






و


----------



## حيدراكرم (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kokohamo2003 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووومشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
ووووووور


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً أحبابى الكرام لقد أبكيتمونى والله ياجماعة أنا لا أستحق هذا الحب والتكريم الكبير الذى قرأته من أخوة أعزاء كرام فأنا لا أعمل إلا الواجب نحو أخوتى لعل وعسى أن يتقبل الله تعالى منا ومنكم ويجعل أعمالنا فى ميزان حسناتنا . كل الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعاً م/ hamadalx & م/ حيدر كرم & م/ مستر يورك & م/ عاشق تراب القدس & م/ the friend & م/ kokohamo 2003 وجميع أصدقائى بالمنتدى العظيم الذى يجمعنا على الخير والحب والعلم والتعاون بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

17 & 18 & 19


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

20 & 21


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

22 & 23


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

24 & 25


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

26 & 27


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

28 & 29 & 30


----------



## احترافى (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ازيك يا سليمان انا مش عارف اشوف عمرة كباس الليبرت 
م/سمير


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

حبيبى م/ سمير بارك الله فيك . جميع الصور مضغوطة لحجمها الكبير فلازم تفك الضغط بالضغط بالزر الأيمن للماوس ثم تختار Extract Here سوف يظهر لك ملف الصورة وطمنى ماذا فعلت ولك تحياتى.


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Waleed Engr (14 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks a million Eng'r Suleiman we got big benefit from your pics
THANKS A LOT BROTHER


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

العفو ياباش مهندس / ياسين محمد محمد بارك الله فيك وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يحفظك والله الواحد ممنون ليك انت واى اخ بيفيد بأى حاجة ونفسى أشارك بس كنت ف سفر ولسا راجع فمرتبتش نفسى ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

thankyou EN / waleed engr


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

31 & 32 & 33


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

34 & 35


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

36 &37


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

38 & 39


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

40 & 41


----------



## مستريورك (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس سليمان

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

العفو ياحبيبى م/ مستر يورك الغالى بارك الله فيك وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

كل الشكر للمهندس / ياسين محمد على مروره الكريم وكلماته الطيبة بارك الله فيك حبيبى وحمد الله على السلامة وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## احمدطلحة (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس سليمان على الموضع الرائع


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

العفو ياحبيبى م/ احمد طلحة الشكر لله وحده وأتمنى أن يكون موضوع العمرة مفيد لك ولجميع الزملاء المهتمين بأعمال الصيانة وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

42 & 43


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

44 إ 45 & 46


----------



## مستريورك (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس سليمان

السلام عليكم 

الله يعطيك العافية يا غالي

بجد مجهود رائع جدا ونتمنا كل المهندسين يستفيدو من هذا الموضوع ومواضيعك الاخري

ومنتظرين جديدك بفارغ الصبر يا باشا

ونتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك م/ مستر يورك على كلماتك الطيبة وجارى رفع الصور بعد الأنتهاء من إعدادها وتمنياتى بالتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (16 ديسمبر 2010)

47 & 48


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ونبدأ مرحلة التجميع 49 & 50


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (16 ديسمبر 2010)

51 & 52


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (16 ديسمبر 2010)

53 & 54


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (16 ديسمبر 2010)

55 & 56


----------



## abdelrahim (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير علي المجهود


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك م/ abdelrahim وشكرا على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة .


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يحفظك ويكرمك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب حبيبى م/ ميكانيكا قوى وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق


----------



## ahmedxquria (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ربي يحفظك أخي الحبيب سليمان...


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

حفظك الله ورعاك أخى الكريم م/ ahmed x quria أشكرك على مرورك الكريم الذى أسعدنى وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

57 & 58


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

59 & 60


----------



## abdelrahim (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed mech (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس سليمان

قطعت نفسى وراك و أنا بحمل من صفحة لصفحة


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى ومعلش أنا آسف باحسب نفسك طويل متزعلش منى ولك تحياتى .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً للمهندس / abdelrahim على مروره الكريم وتمنياتى لحضرتك بكل توفيق وسعادة .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

61 & 62


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

63 & 64


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

65 & 66


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 ديسمبر 2010)

67 & 68


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 ديسمبر 2010)

69 & 70 
وهذه آخر الصور لعمرة الضاغط وأعتقد أن الصور تتحدث وتشرح نفسها أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منها أشكركم جميعاً وأشكر كل زملائى الذين ساعدونى بالعمرة وهم محمد عبد البر عبد العظيم & محمود حامد محمد & أحمد على محمد على & محمود السيد محمد فلهم منى كل الشكر والتقدير وإلى لقاء جديد والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوكم م/ سليمان سعد الدين السيد


----------



## شريف عبدالعال (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أسأل الله الكريم أن يجزيك عنا كل خير وأن ينعم الله عليك بالهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى وأن يرضى عنك ويجمعنا مع النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله فيك حبيبى م/ شريف عبد العال سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم الذى أسعدنى حقاً وعلى دعواتك الصادقة التى أثلجت قلبى تقبل الله منا ومنك وجزاك خيرى الدنيا والآخرة وتمنياتى لك بكل نجاح وتوفيق والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## Ramadan Asabagh ٌٌ (2 يناير 2011)

الحمد للة الذى منحك هذة المعرفة بفضلة ومنتة واسئلة سبحانة ان يمدك بلاعلم الكثير والخير الوقير واياك والغرور فانة مفتاح الويل والثبور:19::63::63:


----------



## علي الشمرتي (2 يناير 2011)

كيف احصل على تقرير عن الظواغط ارجو مساعدتي ما اعرف شلون ابحث


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 يناير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ Ramadan Asabagh سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
شكراً لك على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وأنا سعيد أن أول مشاركة لك بموضوعى وأهلاً وسهلاً بك وسط إخوتك فى أجمل منتدى للمهندسين العرب وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور يامهندس سليمان سعد الدين

وبجد موضوع أكثر من رائع وتسلم ايديك

ومنتظرين جديدك يا هندسة
وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى م/ مستر يورك وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق وأتمنى لك عام 2011 يكون عاماً سعيداً وأفضل مما سبق وأن تحقق فيه كل آمالك وأحلامك.


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (3 يناير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ محمود عزت أحمد سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
سعيد جداً بمرورك الكريم وتشريفك لموضوعنا المتواضع بارك الله فيكم أستاذنا الكبير وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2011)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> بارك الله فيك حبيبى م/ مستر يورك وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق وأتمنى لك عام 2011 يكون عاماً سعيداً وأفضل مما سبق وأن تحقق فيه كل آمالك وأحلامك.


 

وبارك الله فيك ايضا يا مهندس سليمان

ونتمنا ان تحقق الكثير من امنياتك


وبارك الله لنا ايضا في 

:19: :19: ملتقي المهندسين العرب:19: :19:

وبارك الله في الادارة 

والاعضاء الداعمين والمشرفين والاعضاء والاعضاء الجدد

والله الموفق 





:56::56::56:


----------



## midokito2005 (3 يناير 2011)

أسأل الله الكريم أن يجزيك عنا كل خير وأن ينعم الله عليك بالهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى وأن يرضى عنك ويجمعنا مع النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (3 يناير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ midokito2005 سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم الذى أسعدنى كثيراً ودعواتك التى أثلجت صدرى بارك الله فيك وربنا يتقبل منا ومنك ويجمعنا سوياً بالفردوس الأعلى من الجنة مع الحبيب وخاتم المرسلين نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .


----------



## mechanic power (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا" والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## حيدراكرم (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز ...وكثر الله من أمثالك .... وحسب قول رسولنا الأكرم محمد (ص) زكاة العلم تعليمه .
وشكرا 
أخوك م .أكرم أبو حيدر العراقي


----------



## toktok66 (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في علمك وعملك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (26 فبراير 2011)

دائما يا بش مهندس سليمان موضعيك كلها ممتازة
:75::75::75::75::75:
الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خيرا​


----------



## goor20 (26 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## م. رامي كامل (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيك على المجهود وكذلك زملائك الدين ساعدوك والله الموفق


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً أحبابى الأعزاء فهذا واجب وأنا لا أستحق كل هذا حفظكم الله وزادكم علماً وخلقاً ورزقاً واسعاً م/ mechanic power & م/ حيدر أكرم & م/ toktok 66 & م/ medoo 2011m & م/ goor 20 & م/ رامى كامل ولجميع الزملاء الأجلاء أشكركم وتمنياتى لكم جميعاً بالتوفيق والسعادة


----------



## mechanic power (8 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك حبيبى وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## ahmadjet (8 أبريل 2011)

:75:جهود جد رائعة جدا
اتوقع ادارة المنتدى لازم تخطط لورتبة عضو رائع
ولن يسبقك اليها الا من يستحق ان يكزن بمرتبتك
ودمتم


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 أبريل 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ Ahmad jet سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أتمنى من الله عز وجل أن تكون بخير وبصحة جيدة وأحوالك على مايرام وحشتنى كثيراً وبارك الله فيك أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة التى لا أستحقها وعندما أعمل عمرة لجزء مهم بحب أصور كل التفاصيل وبكل دقة قدر المستطاع حتى تستفيد زملائى ويستفيد منها الجميع وخاصة للزملاء الذين لم يسبق لهم رؤية أو عمرة ضاغط على الطبيعة فربنا يتقبل أعمالنا جميعاً وتكون فى ميزان حسناتنا إن شاء الله ولسيادتكم كل الشكر والتقدير وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## S A S (29 يناير 2012)

شكراً أخي الفاضل *سليمان سعد الدين* وجزاك الله كل خير على المجهود


----------



## ASHRAF100 (29 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mostafa morsy (2 يناير 2013)

استاذنا الكريم /المهندس سليمان سعد الدين.....
لقد عجز لسانى ولا اجد الكلمات المناسبة عن التعبيرلخالص شكرى وامتنانى لشخصكم العزيز عن هذة المعلومات القيمة والبالغة الروعة والجمال وعلى المجهود المتميز الذى يستحق الثناء والتقدير .جزاكم اللة خيرا وان يجعلهااللة فى ميزان حسناتك ونرجو من اللة ان يديم عليك الصحة والسعادة وان يزيدك علما...مع رجائى ان تفيدن وتعلمنا الاتى .
1- انواع كارتات التكييف المركزى لمكوناتها وطريقة توصيلها مع الدائرة الكهربائية وفائدتها .
2-طريقة شحن التكييف المركزى .
3- مشكلة تغيير زيوت ضواغط التبريد عموما او تزويدها لعدم وجود ماركة الزيت وارقامة بالسوق اذا كانت 
مكتوبة على الضاغط --وكذلك كيفية معرفة نوع الزيت المناسب لكل ضاغط اذا لم يكتب نوع الزيت ورقمة 
على الضاغط .
مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى لشخصكم الكريم . ونرجو من اللة ان يسمعنا عنك كل خير . وكل عام وانتم بخير.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة...........


----------



## SAMEH7777 (2 يناير 2013)

برغم ان العمره فى 2010 واحنا فى 2013 والملفات مشراضه تتحمل بس من غير مشوف المهندس سليمان راجل ذو قدر علمى كبير ويستحق يكون رئيس جمهريه المنتدا اللى معايه يدينى ليك ونطالب بده


----------



## ابوعبد الرحمن صلاح (3 يناير 2013)

شكر جزيللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## md beida (4 يناير 2013)

ممتاز خطوات اقوم بها يوميا 
تغير العمود والبلوف والملفات والبستم
لكن لا انكر فائدة الصور لمن لم يعمر اي ضاغط من قبل

وشكرا لك بقى تعمر 
دائرة تحكم لغرفة تبريد 
وشكرا لك الموضوع يستحق ااالتقييم 
خمس نجوم
 وشكرا لك​


----------



## احمد-1-1 (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاك ويجعلو الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وشكرا جزيلا عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*الى اخي سليمان*

اللهم يجزيك بها اجرا ويحطط عنك بها وزرا ويجعلها للك في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (23 نوفمبر 2013)

اللهم يرفعك بها درجات مع الشهداء والصديقيين في جنات النعيم


----------



## ayden13 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااشت اناملك


----------



## احمد الجميل (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed bary (24 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجازيك خيرا


----------



## gemmy.713 (18 فبراير 2014)

جزيتم خيرا ياهندسة وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## عارف زكريا الكردي (26 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا . تتبعت الصور فلم أجد طريقة سحب ملف الكهربائي .اذا لم تسحبة هل تعرف كيف يمكنني سحبة أو أي أحد من المشاركين ولكم جزيل الشكر مسبقا.


----------



## مهندس محمد85 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجازيك خيرا​
​


----------

